# Question about outboard jet - Lock Down?



## Captain Ahab (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a 40 hp Yama jet - outboard. Noticed that the motor does not lock down like other prop outboards - is this correct


What I mean is that you can tilt the motor up by lifting the lower unit at any time - there is a lever to keep teh motor tilted up - but it does not go into a lock mode?


Should a jet float free like this?


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Sep 15, 2013)

As long as you are going forward the motor thrust will keep it down. Reverse sucks anyway.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329332#p329332 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Sun Sep 15, 2013 1:31 pm[/url]"]As long as you are going forward the motor thrust will keep it down. Reverse sucks anyway.




Thanks - are all outboard jets like this - or just the Yamahas?


----------



## lowe1648 (Sep 15, 2013)

What year Yamaha do you have? I lock mine while trailering and backing off the trailer or beach but it's unlocked anytime I'm on plane.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329340#p329340 said:


> lowe1648 » Sun Sep 15, 2013 2:58 pm[/url]"]What year Yamaha do you have? I lock mine while trailering and backing off the trailer or beach but it's unlocked anytime I'm on plane.




It is a 1993 with remote steer


----------



## semojetman (Sep 15, 2013)

On a few older jets ive played with, they wouldnt lock down and it wasnt too much if a problem.
Reverse was the only time it kicked up.

P.s. my new mercury has awesome reverse.
If the back of the boat wasnt flat i think it would get on plane. Lol


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rocks are very hard on locked down jets. A couple years ago there was a pic on the net of an OB'jet hanging onto the transom by the cables...


----------



## semojetman (Sep 19, 2013)

My powertrim acts kindve like a lock down, it bounces very little upon impact.

Sometimes it would be nice to bounce up.


----------



## Canoeman (Sep 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329847#p329847 said:


> semojetman » Today, 17:57[/url]"]My powertrim acts kindve like a lock down, it bounces very little upon impact.
> 
> Sometimes it would be nice to bounce up.



Agreed...


----------



## Bobsbaits (Sep 19, 2013)

I was prefishing for a tournament one Friday and my trim quit working. Electrical problem that was giving me issues. I couldn't get the jet low enough to run so I limped back to the dock, loosened the outboard and took the trim unit off. The next day I was fishing the tournament and hit a rock so hard the motor flipped up into the boat. I flipped the motor back into the water, started and off I went. I'm thinking I don't want to get the trim fixed or my outboard would be hanging from the cable or the transom off the back of the boat.


----------



## semojetman (Sep 19, 2013)

I couldnt survive without my trim.


----------

